# hug me, twig twig & syrup *pic heavy*



## trollydolly (Mar 13, 2008)

heres some swatches of hug me, twig twig and syrup. 
i added some other swatches just for comparison and for reference im nw20. 
also, the pictures didnt come out as good as i would have liked but i hope these are of some use. 

flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30722.jpg

l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig, syrup, blankety, bare slimshine, flattering mattene 

no flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30724.jpg

l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig, syrup, blankety, bare slimshine, flattering mattene

flash 

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30797.jpg

l-r: hug me, twig twig, syrup

no flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30791.jpg

l-r: hug me, twig twig, syrup

flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30761.jpg

l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig, syrup, blankety, bare slimshine, flattering mattene

flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30771.jpg

l-r: hug me, twig twig, syrup

no flash

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30777.jpg

l-r: hug me, twig twig, syrup



just noticed u can see a makeup wipe in one of the pics! sorry about that. used it to wipe the swatches off of my hand lol.


----------

